# not enough threads about fish keeping



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Well i am amazed...all us animal lovers and barely anyone posts on the fish threads  

we need to recruit more fish owners :cornut:


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

see this thread has been on here for 7mins on a busy sunday morning and still no replys....shame on you


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree , maybe we should think of some topics like.

Freshwater fish suitable for small aquariums.
Freshwater fish profiles
Post your fish tank photo's here
Why real plants are better than fake
Tips to control algae

What you think?


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

yeyy...a reply 

Yeah i think we should spice it up a bit...i think theres already a post your picture thread tho.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh cool , what about just a "post your tank shots", like full size tank photo.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Think im going to have to get some shots of my tank....mind you its not been set up long so not really that great

i got 2 live plants and 2 peices of bog wood then a crocodile skull 

think im going to get another plant today and maybe an airstone or something there abouts


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

The more live plants you have the less you need an air stone.
If they are fast growing plants like Vallis they will also suck up excess nutrients that cause algae. So its win win with live plants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll start on a couple soon, plants and the basics of freshwater fishkeeping. Eventually I'll create one on marine fishkeeping, however this will be pretty big so I'll have to plan it out carefully.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,
I used to have fish but had to sell them all and the tanks, due to a medical problem. I started with a tank and some cold water fish as I always thought it was too difficult to keep tropical fish. Then i got the bug and bought another tank and some Tropical fish and ended up with 5 tanks in all. my favourite are Angels and I had a variety of colours. I hope now that I have recently moved house and am able again that i can have a new tank soon as I miss them so much.

Pamela


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

I love my fish now im always pottering about them doing something or just watching them.....im not too happy today i added some white spot treatment last night and now my plec is unhappy and not really moving and so is my other lil bottom feeder fella which i dont know what it is called...boo hoo.


----------



## janeadele (Feb 18, 2009)

hey guys i just joined this site to get some info on my fish nd was surprised to see how little people talked about fish... anyway i have owned mexican fighting fish that lived for 4 yrs and was the reason i fell in love with fish. i have also owned mexican walkin fish that died after 2months... that was devestating but as a early birthday presant my dad has bought me 2 silver coin fish that i adore if anyone has some info i would love to hear from u and will gladly help if i can


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

i think fish are impossible to look after!  i have a medium bi orb, and every fish we have had in it since moving here over a year and a half ago has lasted a few days 

it's weird though as we bought one minow and it's survived that whole year and a half?! maybe that's what's killing them all?

we got one gold fish that managed to last about a month then it died too


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> i think fish are impossible to look after!  i have a medium bi orb, and every fish we have had in it since moving here over a year and a half ago has lasted a few days
> 
> it's weird though as we bought one minow and it's survived that whole year and a half?! maybe that's what's killing them all?
> 
> we got one gold fish that managed to last about a month then it died too


HI,

Have the fish only been dying since you moved to your new house a year and half ago??....did you have fish before that that were ok?

The only reason i ask is because the water may be different at your new house so this may be killing your fish. Probably best to do a water test on your water.

Also do you put water conditioner in your water and let it stand for a good while before adding it to your tank?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

janeadele said:


> hey guys i just joined this site to get some info on my fish nd was surprised to see how little people talked about fish... anyway i have owned mexican fighting fish that lived for 4 yrs and was the reason i fell in love with fish. i have also owned mexican walkin fish that died after 2months... that was devestating but as a early birthday presant my dad has bought me 2 silver coin fish that i adore if anyone has some info i would love to hear from u and will gladly help if i can


First of all welcome to the site.
I was surprised too, how few people talk about their fish, but I think its possibly a reflection on the people that keep them, as they are usually very relaxed people because this is what fish do to you. 
I have had a variety of different fish but never had Fighting Fish or Silver Coin Fish. My favourite fish are Angels. Have you got a pic of your fish you put show us.
Pamela


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

i really wanted some angels...fact all the fish i wanted when i went to the shop i was told...no no no no no....couldnt put any of them together 

and my tanks only 2ft too so couldnt get any big ones either so now i have mollies and a few others but its still good as i am learning how to look after the lil guys so eventually later this year i can get a marine tank :001_tt2:

yeyy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> i really wanted some angels...fact all the fish i wanted when i went to the shop i was told...no no no no no....couldnt put any of them together
> 
> and my tanks only 2ft too so couldnt get any big ones either so now i have mollies and a few others but its still good as i am learning how to look after the lil guys so eventually later this year i can get a marine tank :001_tt2:
> 
> yeyy!!!!


Succumbing to More Tank Syndrome (MTS) are you? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> i really wanted some angels...fact all the fish i wanted when i went to the shop i was told...no no no no no....couldnt put any of them together
> 
> and my tanks only 2ft too so couldnt get any big ones either so now i have mollies and a few others but its still good as i am learning how to look after the lil guys so eventually later this year i can get a marine tank :001_tt2:
> 
> ...


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> HI,
> 
> Have the fish only been dying since you moved to your new house a year and half ago??....did you have fish before that that were ok?
> 
> ...


hiya, no we've only had fish since living here. it's strange that the one tiny minow has survived the whole time. we do everything the pet shop tells us we've bought all the lotions and potions they tell us about but eventually they all die, i really think a month was the longest we managed to keep one

it maybe is the water


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> i really wanted some angels...fact all the fish i wanted when i went to the shop i was told...no no no no no....couldnt put any of them together
> 
> and my tanks only 2ft too so couldnt get any big ones either so now i have mollies and a few others but its still good as i am learning how to look after the lil guys so eventually later this year i can get a marine tank :001_tt2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

chelleb2 said:


> i think fish are impossible to look after!  i have a medium bi orb, and every fish we have had in it since moving here over a year and a half ago has lasted a few days
> 
> it's weird though as we bought one minow and it's survived that whole year and a half?! maybe that's what's killing them all?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

An entire list of fish I have kept (I keep a record). 

Marine:

Yellow goby 
Yellow tang
Pacific sailfin tang
Common clownfish
Green chromis
Coral beauty
Yellow watchman goby
Geniacanthus watanabei
Maroon clownfish
Tangerine goby
Fire goby
Pseudochromis fridmani
Flame angel
Clown triggerfish
Blue throat triggerfish
Blue chromis
Regal tang
Helfrichi firefish

Freshwater:

Etroplus canerensis (quite rare)
Pseudotropheus acei
Metriaclima esthrae
Metriaclima lombardoi (aggressive little beggars! :devil
Copadidochromis sp.
Aulonocara stuartgranti
Aulonocara sp. 'Ikola'
Labidochromis caeruleus
Labidochromis sp.
Pseudotropheus demasoni
Geophagus sp. (three species)
Microgeophagus ramierezi
Apistogramma cacuoutoides
Apistogramma panduro
Apistogramma nijessni
2 other unknown Apistogramma species.
Nannostomus eques
Nannostomus trifasciatus
Nannostomus mortanhaleri
Cardinal tetras
Neon tetras
Glowlight tetras
Coffee bean tetras
Red eye tetras
Flame tetras
Ember tetras
Congo tetras (A shoal of these is stunning)
Microrasbora sp.
Celestial pearl danios 
Harlequin rasboras
Trigonostigma eques
Orange chromide
Keyhole cichlids (Cleithracara maronii)
Convict cichlids
Blue Acaras
Jack Dempsey cichlids
Butterfly cichlids
Butterfly fish
Uara sp.
Pelvicachromis pulcher
Pelvicachromis taeniatus
Bumblebee goby
Common Scats
Freshwater flounders
Silver dollars
Parachromis dovii (until I realised how big they grow )
Peacock bass 
Archerfish (I love these critters)
Red rainbowfish
Boesmani rainbowfish
Threadfin rainbowfish (very good for smaller tanks)
Acararichthys heckelli
Egyptian mouthbrooding cichlids
Neolamprologus multifasciatus
Neolamprologus leleupi
Julidochromis sp.
Cyprichromis sp.
Cherry barbs
Tiger barbs
Pentazona barbs
Melon barbs
Panaque sp. (including L101, L46, L146, L134, L200 etc)
Hypancistrus sp.
Peckoltia sp. 
Puntius denisonii
Corydoras aeneus
Corydoras weitzmani
Corydoras sp. 'C53' and 'C60'
Corydoras sterbai
Corydoras panda
Corydoras julli
Brochis splendens
Port hoplo catfish
Certain L no. plecs (Panaque, Hypancistrus, Doradids etc)

I intend to set up a couple more tanks and focus on catfish and certain characins, I would also like a planted tank. 

I did once have around 15 tanks up and running, I rarely kept a particular species for longer than a year or so.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Pamela said:


> chelleb2 said:
> 
> 
> > i think fish are impossible to look after!  i have a medium bi orb, and every fish we have had in it since moving here over a year and a half ago has lasted a few days
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I started with Cold water fish because i thought tropical were hard to look after, but i had trouble keeping the cold water ones alive and changed to Tropical and found them much easier, I very rarely lost a Tropical fish.
With central heating and how warm we have our homes these days the water in the tank soon heats up and i was told when i had my first fish that they were getting over heated and i had to change the water more often which doesn't do them any good either.
Tropical are much easier as you can control the temperature. 
Pamela


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

well im starting with tropical and then on to marine...scarey tho as i will be adding one fish a time with marine and i will be soooo scared to add anything else to my tank with what happens each time i add to this tank....and so much more monry to lose with the marine


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

ooh might see about converting our bi orb to tropical then! tropical fish are so pretty!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I would if i was you they are much easier. now that we have just moved house I hope to start again now and get a new tank set up. i would love some Angels again but not sure if I have room for the large tank they need.
Pamela


----------

